# We're getting a blizzard



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well we are in the middle of a blizzard. We have a foot already and it's due to snow till tomorrow. The dogs love it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Blizzard: http://youtu.be/_2UZOvT6ImE


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Donna . . . . I have been thinking of you and how it was going. I sure hope you did not have to go into work!! Looks like your three are living the snow running and digging! Stay warm and praying you don't loose electricity!! XXOOO


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks nanci. They closed the whole state. My dad's snow plow broke but thank God the snow is light. The dogs are loving it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What lovely pic's. Hope you don't get much more though.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabulous photos - Lizzie is sooooo jealous!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

We are missing it this time. Sometime though as an eastern storm moves up the coast we might get hit by the edge of it but not this time. Keep safe and stay warm.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lovely pictures though. 

It is coming our way tomorrow. We are on snow alert! Not forecast to be as much as you guys but getting the tail end of your storm.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep safe xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Did Nick complete the cockapoo race track again?
I love the pictures - Willow is looking beautiful - she looks redder at this time of year?
And Monster Oz, he was such a tiny little thing this time last year - what size equafleece is he in now?
We need a then and now pic.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Fabulous photos - Lizzie is sooooo jealous!


Billy too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I love the picture Donna, my favourite I think is jakes attempt at snow angels!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Did Nick complete the cockapoo race track again?
> I love the pictures - Willow is looking beautiful - she looks redder at this time of year?
> And Monster Oz, he was such a tiny little thing this time last year - what size equafleece is he in now?
> We need a then and now pic.


I think the pink makes her look red and her head stayed red. She is actually very faded.
Ozzy is in a 22. He is in very bad need of a cut.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So tired from all the playing and it's still snowing


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yikes Donna I hope all your snow diggers have strong backs and stronger hearts! In the meantime I'm keeping my fingers crossed you keep your power and that you've got the full emergency kit in place in case you don't? Can you heat with wood? Have you filled the bathtubs? Are your batteries all fresh? How much dog food have you got?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the Donna-poo bunk beds 

Speaking of equafleece. Lola's never ever came and they said it was shipped. It was ordered in Nov.  Nothing they can do..


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh! I love the second to last picture (in your second post). I don't know the name of your dog (blue equafleece), but he looks like a giant cockapoo in front of snow covered mountains!!

It's easy to say whilst enjoying rather milder weather but I do feel quite envious: snow shovelling was a daily chore when I was a child and we would regularly have a metre or more of snow in the winter. I still love the way the snow changes sound...

I do hope your blizzard passes without causing too many problems though: keep warm and toasty... and post lots more pics!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ozzy totally dwarfs willow!! What a chunk! 

Looks like they're having a great time  Tilly has only ever seen snow once when she was 11 weeks old.... I dont know what she would make of it now!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I know I've said it before . . . . but I still remember that picture of sweet Ozzy in the Vets office being proped up he was so sick, and he was sooooo small and frail looking!! 
Now he looks giant beside Willow!! He will always have a special place in my heart as well as you and Nick for taking such a sick puppy and transforming him into a beautiful, robust, precious poo!! Thats what LOVE will do!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yowzer! They really love it don't they?! Nice to see your pics, they all look gorgeous and you've been missed on here


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Yowzer! They really love it don't they?! Nice to see your pics, they all look gorgeous and you've been missed on here


I miss you guys too! I've been frustrated because the two apps I use were not working right so I have up! Now this one seems back on line. Also my new job keeps me super busy working six days a week!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Love the pictures Donna. The snow is fun for children and dogs but gets a bit too much for adults.
Here is video of Poppy's first and only encounter with snow. It only lasted a day she was 14 weeks.

http://youtu.be/5BapHLBH21w


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I miss you guys too! I've been frustrated because the two apps I use were not working right so I have up! Now this one seems back on line. Also my new job keeps me super busy working six days a week!


Yikes, 6 days? Hopefully this all goes towards an early retirement plan so you can see light at the end of a one day weekend tunnel


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Love the pictures Donna. The snow is fun for children and dogs but gets a bit too much for adults.
> Here is video of Poppy's first and only encounter with snow. It only lasted a day she was 14 weeks.
> 
> http://youtu.be/5BapHLBH21w


A lovely doodle dash in the snow by poppy - she seemed determined to leave no snow deep and crisp and even!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Love the pictures Donna. The snow is fun for children and dogs but gets a bit too much for adults.
> Here is video of Poppy's first and only encounter with snow. It only lasted a day she was 14 weeks.
> 
> http://youtu.be/5BapHLBH21w


Love it!!! She would give willow a run for her money.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Love it!!! She would give willow a run for her money.


Didn't want to take away the the excitement of your lovely dogs but to show how we get excited over the tiniest amount of snow. That day our buses stopped running and the local school closed. It was late March so it wasn't going to hang around by the afternoon it was slush. Goodness knows what would happen if we had a fraction of yours. My friend has just sent me a photo of my garden and all my spring bulbs are pushing their way through the soil.
Our last significant snow was 2012 where we live in the south.
Hope you get through without too many problems xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Didn't want to take away the the excitement of your lovely dogs but to show how we get excited over the tiniest amount of snow. That day our buses stopped running and the local school closed. It was late March so it wasn't going to hang around by the afternoon it was slush. Goodness knows what would happen if we had a fraction of yours. My friend has just sent me a photo of my garden and all my spring bulbs are pushing their way through the soil.
> Our last significant snow was 2012 where we live in the south.
> Hope you get through without too many problems xx


Please I LOVE seeing pictures and videos any where any time for any reason!!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

A year ago today.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Donna you may not know but I am on holiday in Australia on the Central Coast and have been here five weeks go home Saturday. I am the opposite to you and been experiencing temperatures in mid nineties far too hot for my English rose complexion. Coinciding with your blizzards we have just experienced non stop 3 days of torrential rain monsoon type. Just like yourselves everybody is carrying on as normal in their shorts and sandals or whatever summer gear takes there fancy.
I am going home to threats of blizzards and sub zero temperatures. I hope that as usual they have got it wrong x


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Ps can't wait to see my babies x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Donna you may not know but I am on holiday in Australia on the Central Coast and have been here five weeks go home Saturday. I am the opposite to you and been experiencing temperatures in mid nineties far too hot for my English rose complexion. Coinciding with your blizzards we have just experienced non stop 3 days of torrential rain monsoon type. Just like yourselves everybody is carrying on as normal in their shorts and sandals or whatever summer gear takes there fancy.
> I am going home to threats of blizzards and sub zero temperatures. I hope that as usual they have got it wrong x


That must have been fantastic!!! I can't wait to st the pictures. You must really miss the babies.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> A year ago today.


Ah..... Jake just learning to tolerate that annoying little scruff that cheekily invaded his home life!!  x


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm in Mass too!! We got just shy of 3 feet & now they're saying 6-10 inches more?!?!  Is it summer yet??!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Banditmyboy said:


> I'm in Mass too!! We got just shy of 3 feet & now they're saying 6-10 inches more?!?!  Is it summer yet??!


Wet need a poo meet up!!!!


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

dmgalley said:


> Wet need a poo meet up!!!!


That would be awesome!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Banditmyboy said:


> That would be awesome!!


We are in canton, just south of Boston but we will drive any where.


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

dmgalley said:


> We are in canton, just south of Boston but we will drive any where.


I'm in Dudley, just before CT. I think we are about an hour away?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Banditmyboy said:


> I'm in Dudley, just before CT. I think we are about an hour away?


Cool. We will work on finding a place for a spring meet up!!!


----------

